# Dark Souls - Was meint ihr, wo soll ich weitermachen?



## legion333 (2. September 2012)

Hallo Dark Souls Zocker,

ich habe jetzt gerade den Gaping Dragon gekillt, und weiss nicht, ob ich direkt weiter nach Blighttown soll oder erstmal zurück in den Darkroot Garden und dort dann
- die Hydra töte und den DLC starte
oder
- den Wolf beim Grab kille

hab nämlich bei News zum DLC gelesen, dass der sich auf den Kampf mit dem Wolf auswirken soll, aber ich will seine Seele für Artorias' Greatsword (daher weiss ich auch dass mit dem Wolf )

Bin im Moment Lv 59, mein Equip steht in der Signatur, aber hier nochmal:
Ich hab ne Elite Knight Armor +3 und den Zweihander +6, hauptsächlich auf Vitality (ca 30 ), Endurance (um die 28 ) und Strength (25 ) geskillt, kann aber auch etwas Pyromancy (aber nur zwei recht schwache )

Schaffe ich wohl schon die Hydra und den DLC? Stelle die Frage weil ich nicht in nen Guide gucken will um möglichst keine Taktiken oder andere Spoiler zu lesen... wär nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wann er das gemacht hat und ob ich das auch hinkriegen würde


----------



## chbdiablo (2. September 2012)

Lvl 59? oO? Ich bin auch am Anfang von Blighttown aber gerademal 35 
Die Hydra hab ich auch schon erledigt, die ist also kein Problem, weiter in der Richtung bin ich aber nicht gegangen.
Ich glaube, du hast eigentlich die freie Auswahl bei deinem Level.


----------



## legion333 (2. September 2012)

Ja ich hab einige Zeit ins Leveln investiert.... Hat sich aber gelohnt, die meisten Bosse krieg ich mit meinem Schwert schon beim ersten Versuch  Ich denke ich werd erstmal in den DLC reinschnuppern, wenn die Hydra ja schaffbar ist... freu mich nämlich auf Artorias


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> ...Stelle die Frage weil ich nicht in nen Guide gucken will...



Kannst du oder jemand anderes zufällig einen guten Guide für Dark Souls empfehlen? 
Ich wollte so in einer Woche mit der PC-Version anfangen und bin nicht mehr ganz so ingame weil ich es letztes Jahr durchgespielt hab, würde mir aber gerne nochmal ein paar Infos anlesen.


----------



## legion333 (3. September 2012)

die beiden wikis:

http://darksoulswiki.wikispaces.com/
Dark Souls Wikidot Wiki - Dark Souls Wikidot Wiki

und hol dir bitte erst den fix!!!


----------



## hifumi (3. September 2012)

Guide -> Gamefaqs... würd ich mal sagen, oder?
Jedenfalls wenn man wirklich nur Tipps zum Spiel will und nicht noch ein hübsches Büchlein zum schmöckern (oder schreibt man das schmökern?)

legion333 wo hast du denn gelevelt?
Der einfachste/schnellste Weg den ich bisher entdeckt habe ist unter der Brücke mit dem Drachen. Wenn man vom Feuer aus hochklettert und kurz auf die Brücke, damit der Feuerstoß die Monster grillt. Und dann wieder zurück zum Feuer. Ist leider völlig stumpfsinnig, aber gefühlt doch ne Ecke schneller als immer von einem Monster zum nächsten zu rennen.


----------



## legion333 (3. September 2012)

Genauso dämlich, aber effektiver: Crest of Artorias bei dem Schmied kaufen (20000) Seelen, im Darrkroot Garden das Tor öffnen, die Leute anlocken, neben die Treppe am Anfang stellen, warten bis sie runter springen.... 7000 Seelen in 3-4 Minuten, aber Achtung, die machen ordentlich DMG falls sie dann doch nicht runterfallen....






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8rUFrw4lwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hab von lv 34 auf 59, Rüstung extrem verbessert, pyro flame+6, 3 Zauber etc.... in 3 Stunden 

Der arme Drache musste bei lv 21 dran glauben... das warn harter Brocken


----------



## Hawkins (3. September 2012)

Einer der besten Leveling Spots ist im Darkmoon Garden hinter der Siegeltür wo der "Schlüssel" 20k Souls kostet. Dort kann man in wenigen Minuten 10k+ Souls farmen, ganz einfach (entweder mit nem Trick bei dem die Gegner in den Tod fallen oder wenn man stark genug ist im normalem Kampf)

Hab heut auch mein erstes Playthrough beendet, war am Ende allerdings schon Level 110 da ich sehr viel gefarmt hab(Coop und Upgrade Mats für items).

Hab als Sorcerer angefangen und schnell gemerkt das Sorcery einfach unglaublich öde, wenn auch sehr einfach, zu spielen ist und hab meinen Char auf Nahkampf umgeskillt. Hat momentan ca 25 Vit, 45 End, 45 Str, 14 Dex.
Mit den Stats und ner Lightning Gargoyle Halberd +5 und nem Giant Armorset +5 war das Game gegen Ende hin allerdings sehr einfach. Auch mein NG+ ist momentan nicht gerade eine Herausforderung, daher hab ich nochmal ganz neu angefangen und spiel jetzt nen Thief in leichter Armor und nem Rapier.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> und hol dir bitte erst den fix!!!



Ich muss vorher noch mein Gemüse aufessen und mein Zimmer aufräumen aber danach mach ich es direkt versprochen


----------



## legion333 (4. September 2012)

Mann, hab gestern mal den PVP getestet... jmd invaded..... und was kommt.... warten zwei (geschätzt) NG++er, begrüßen mich freundlich, jeder klatscht mir eine... Ende...
Aber wenn ich durch Glück mal so einen kille.... warten bestimmt *einige* Seelen auf mich


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (4. September 2012)

Les bloß nicht zu viele Tipps und Guides für DS ! Ruiniert ein wenig den Spielspaß da du die ganze zeit nur noch am rumrechnen ect. bist.
Hydra geht auch mit Langschwert +4  Man muss nur wissen wie.


----------



## legion333 (4. September 2012)

Die Hydra war einfach, einfach hinter dem Felsen ganz rechts verstecken


----------



## hifumi (4. September 2012)

Die meisten Bosse sind ja nicht soo schwer, wenn man erstmal die Taktik kennt mit der man sie besiegen kann.

Diese Farmmethode bei der man die Gegner in nen Abgrund fallen lässt hat schon ein bisschen was von Exploit. Andererseits denk ich mir, ob ich nun 3 Stunden unter der Brücke hoch und runter renn, oder 1 Stunde irgendwelche Typen in den Abgrund rennen lasse... nimmt sich nicht viel.

Was mich blos ärgert ist, dass Leveln auf solche stupiden und repititiven Methoden beschränkt ist, weil man beim normalen Spielen nicht riskieren will seine Seelen zu verlieren. Zum Beispiel 20000+ Seelen zu haben und dann durch so eine weisse Wand zu rennen kann man einfach nicht machen, weil man nicht weiß was dahinter für ein Boss lauern könnte.


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel 20000+ Seelen zu haben und dann durch so eine weisse Wand zu rennen kann man einfach nicht machen, weil man nicht weiß was dahinter für ein Boss lauern könnte.


 
Man kann / könnte schon 
Aber wie heißt es so schön? Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. September 2012)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Les bloß nicht zu viele Tipps und Guides für DS ! Ruiniert ein wenig den Spielspaß da du die ganze zeit nur noch am rumrechnen ect. bist.
> Hydra geht auch mit Langschwert +4  Man muss nur wissen wie.


 
Ich hab DS ja auf der PS3 schon durch. Insofern wird wohl nicht mehr viel Unerwartetes auf mich zu kommen 
Außer in den neuen Inhalten natürlich  Ich versuch nur mich nochmal ein bisschen einzulesen bzw. kuck mir an was ich letztes Mal hätte anders machen können, damit ich nicht nochmal genauso vorgehe.


----------



## Nightmar (4. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hallo Dark Souls Zocker,
> 
> ich habe jetzt gerade den Gaping Dragon gekillt, und weiss nicht, ob ich direkt weiter nach Blighttown soll oder erstmal zurück in den Darkroot Garden und dort dann
> - die Hydra töte und den DLC starte
> ...


 
Wo hast du denn gelesen,dass der wolf Auswirkungen haben soll,bzw. Auf was?

Wie hastn den roten Drachen gekillt. Blighttown habe ich schon gemacht,bin Grad ins sens Festung,Scheiß schwer.


----------



## legion333 (5. September 2012)

Also ich hab mich da bei der Wand vor der Treppe hingestellt, ihn mit nem Pfeil beschossen, dann kommt er auf die Brücke gehüpft, schnell zu ihm rennen und draufkloppen, aber manchmal springt er auch hoch und speit direkt nach unten, der einzige Weg das zu überleben ist *genau* neben ihm zu stehen  macht aber auch viele andere... unerwartete Sachen  Hat mich einige Versuche gekostet (siehe signatur  )

Meine gelesen zu haben dass wenn man Artorias selbst gekillt hat der Wolf (sein Reittier) irgendwas anderes macht...


----------



## Hawkins (5. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Meine gelesen zu haben dass wenn man Artorias selbst gekillt hat der Wolf (sein Reittier) irgendwas anderes macht...


 

Ohne zuviel zu Spoilern:

Wenn man den DLC durch hat und erst dann zu Sif(dem Wolf) im Garden geht ist die Cutscene vor dem Kampf anders. 



Spoiler



Ansonnsten ändert sich aber nix. Man muss den armen Sif trotzdem töten


----------



## Nightmar (5. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich da bei der Wand vor der Treppe hingestellt, ihn mit nem Pfeil beschossen, dann kommt er auf die Brücke gehüpft, schnell zu ihm rennen und draufkloppen, aber manchmal springt er auch hoch und speit direkt nach unten, der einzige Weg das zu überleben ist *genau* neben ihm zu stehen  macht aber auch viele andere... unerwartete Sachen  Hat mich einige Versuche gekostet (siehe signatur  )
> 
> Meine gelesen zu haben dass wenn man Artorias selbst gekillt hat der Wolf (sein Reittier) irgendwas anderes macht...



cool, danke für die Info.

Du benutzt doch pyro. wenn man den Pyromanier rettet, bekommt man doch die flamme. Kannst du mir mal sagen, wie man die richtig einsetzt.

wenn die auf die waffentaste lege und benutzen will, macht er was und kratzt sich danach am kopf.

ich merke, es gibt echt viele wege das speil zu spielen.


----------



## Nightmar (5. September 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ohne zuviel zu Spoilern:
> 
> Wenn man den DLC durch hat und erst dann zu Sif(dem Wolf) im Garden geht ist die Cutscene vor dem Kampf anders.
> 
> ...



ok, danke für die info


----------



## hifumi (5. September 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> cool, danke für die Info.
> 
> Du benutzt doch pyro. wenn man den Pyromanier rettet, bekommt man doch die flamme. Kannst du mir mal sagen, wie man die richtig einsetzt.
> 
> ...


 
Dann hast du vermutlich noch keinen Zauber ausgewählt.
In dem kleinen Kreuz links hast du ja links und rechts deine beiden Waffen, unten das Item, und oben der Slot ist für den Zauber. Also musst du einen Pyromancy Spruch kaufen und dann an einem Feuer rasten und den einstellen. z.B. den normalen Feuerball. Wenn du dann den Handschuh nimmst und drückst macht er eben den Feuerball, statt sich nur zu kratzen.


----------



## Nightmar (5. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Dann hast du vermutlich noch keinen Zauber ausgewählt.
> In dem kleinen Kreuz links hast du ja links und rechts deine beiden Waffen, unten das Item, und oben der Slot ist für den Zauber. Also musst du einen Pyromancy Spruch kaufen und dann an einem Feuer rasten und den einstellen. z.B. den normalen Feuerball. Wenn du dann den Handschuh nimmst und drückst macht er eben den Feuerball, statt sich nur zu kratzen.



ah, klingt einläuchtend. Dacht man kann den Handschuh ohne zusätzliche mittel benutzen


----------



## rednose (5. September 2012)

Deine Sterberate bei Bossen ist ja lächerlich gering. Ich bin bei fast jedem Boss erstmal 2-5 mal gestorben, bis ich ne passende Strategie hatte und dann häufig noch ein paar male. Es gab natürlich auch Ausnahmen, die gefühlt recht easy waren(Moonlight Butterfly hat die beschworene Hexe in 20 sec abgeschossen während ich so ca 3-4 Pfeile abgefeuert hatte)
Mit lvl 59 kannst du wahrscheinlich schon sehr viel machen. Bin jetzt mit Anor Londo durch und auch erst um den Dreh rum. Das lvl ist aber auch gar nicht so wichtig, sondern die Ausrüstung. Da hab ich jetzt einige Waffen und Rüstungen auf +10. Nach Anor Londo und der Welt im Bild(Painted World of Ariamis) werden die Seelen deutlich inflationärer. Ich renne jetzt doch recht häufig mit 10-40000 Seelen rum



Nightmar schrieb:


> Blighttown habe ich schon gemacht,bin Grad ins sens Festung,Scheiß schwer.


Ich finds krass, wie bisher fast jedes neue Gebiet ne Herausforderung ist: Blighttown war sauschwer, bis ich endlich mal unten war, Sen's Fortress hatte dann plötzlich übelst starke Gegner, Anor Londo dann die eine wirklich unfaire Stelle mit den 2 Archern und auch die Royal Sentinels waren übel, dank ihren Miracles. Von meinen anfänglichen Toden will ich gar nicht erst sprechen


----------



## legion333 (5. September 2012)

Naja, der Taurus Demon zb war eig. ziemlich einfach, bin beim ersten mal nur gestorben weil ich nicht an ihm vorbei gekommen bin um nochmal hochzuklettern, beim zweien Verssuch starb er allerdings schon nach 2 solchen Sprungattacken (Zweihänder sei Dank  )
So in etwa lief das auch bei den anderen Bossen ab, da ich dann auch schon das Elite Knight Set hatte (inzwischen bis auf die Hände das Stone Teil, um unter 50% zu bleiben, da muss ich erst Endurance noch 4 mal verbessern) viel HP (ca 1030), und hohe Def (jetzt im Moment 280), kommt man eig überall gut durch, also man überlebt so lange bis man das Angriffmuster halbwegs kennt, und dann kann man ordentlich drauf kloppen 
ABer das liebe ich an DkS: Man kann sich ganz am Anfang viel vorbereiten mit gutem Equip etc, bei lineareren Spielen (zb Zelda oder andere Adventure/Action RPGs) kriegt man erst ab nem bestimmten Punkt bestimmtes Zeug und Werte

Ich glaube sogar dass Dark SOuls mein persönliches best game ever wird, es sei denn, Souls-Teil 3 wird genauso gut bzw NOCH besser, und hauptsächlich aufem PC entwickelt


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> ...und hauptsächlich aufem PC entwickelt



Das wird wohl leider ein Wunschtraum bleiben 
Ist eigenltich schon bestätigt das From Software einen dritten Teil macht?


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN WAAS IST PASSIERT??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEIN SPIELSTAND IST WEG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wenn ich im startmenü bin steht da nur neues spiel, aber NICHT SPIEL LADEN?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF WAS SOLL DENN DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS????????


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Hab schon 3 mal neu gestartet... nichts... ich kann nicht weitermachen.... was ist da nur los??????


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Irgendwer ne Idee? Ich brauch Hilfe!


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Schein n Problem mit gfwl zu sein (wen wunderts  ) liegts vllt daran dass ich meinen gamertag geändert habe??? ich fand den zufallsgenerierten echt kacke, wollte nen anderen............... zurückändern KANN ICH NICHT WEIL DAS KOSTET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAS DAS FÜR NE VERARSCHEE ERST MEIN SPIEL BLOCKIEREN UND DANN GELD VERLANGEN ?????????


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

ES WIRD NOCH BESSER:

MAN KANN DEN F*CKING GAMERTAG NICHT MEHR ZURÜCKÄNDERN
2 Pannen bei Dark Souls prepare to die Edition PC - Dark Souls™: Prepare to Die™ Edition - Namco Bandai Games Europe

echt super :/


----------



## legion333 (6. September 2012)

Okay, es geht wieder...

wenn ich noch weiter auf jemanden im PvP warten muss, wird erstmal Sif dran glauben müssen..


----------



## 023 (7. September 2012)

Ruhig Blut, Brauner! War ein besch... Tag gestern für Dich, was?

Spaß beiseite, ich würde auch am Rad drehen, wenn mein Spielstand weg wäre...


----------



## legion333 (7. September 2012)

Naja, inzwischen geht es ja wieder... werde mich wohl heut auf den Weg nach Blighttown machen und ein paar schöne Sachen bei Shiva of the East kaufen 

Aber war schon ziemlich anstrengend gestern


----------



## legion333 (7. September 2012)

Mannes stürzt schon wieder dauernd ab... liegt das daran, dass ich etwas in den Saves rumgepfuscht hab (einen Ordner umbenannt), was ich eigentlich ausschließe, es stürzt nicht beim Speichern ab und lief danach auch schon 4 Stunden tadellos...

denke es liegt einfach an meinem Krüppel PC....


----------



## Hawkins (7. September 2012)

Benutzt du die neue Version des DSFix? Der sorgt bei mir auch öfters zu Gamecrashes. Benutz jetzt wieder Version 0.6 mit dem gibt es keine Crashes.


----------



## legion333 (7. September 2012)

Hab noch 0.2 oder 0.3... ich probier mal 6 aus


----------



## legion333 (7. September 2012)

benutze 1.0... stürzt alle paar minuten ab... mit 0.3 und 0.6 das gleiche... was soll ich tun ??


----------



## hifumi (7. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> benutze 1.0... stürzt alle paar minuten ab... mit 0.3 und 0.6 das gleiche... was soll ich tun ??


 
Du hast aber auch ein Pech mit dem Spiel. o_O
Probier es doch mal ohne den Fix. Was macht der eigentlich?


----------



## legion333 (7. September 2012)

Der nimmt die resolution Sperre weg und man kann den Mauszeiger wegdrücken... und darauf will ich eig. nicht verzichten


----------



## hifumi (7. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Der nimmt die resolution Sperre weg und man kann den Mauszeiger wegdrücken... und darauf will ich eig. nicht verzichten


 
Für die Auflösung habe ich auch irgendeinen Patch, aber der Mauszeiger ist immernoch da. Ich schieb ihn immer nach unten rechts, da sieht man ihn nicht.
Aber nur mal zum testen ob es am Patch liegt könntest du das schon machen. Man muss ja irgendwie eingrenzen wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2012)

Für den Mauszeiger kann man F9 drücken, falls es der ist den ich benutze 

Ich probiers heute mal aus


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2012)

Also, mit Version 1.0 ohne logo skip geht es, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass mein Rechner gestern einfach wieder rum gezickt hat....

Bin gleich mit Blighttown fertig, fehlt nur noch der Boss


----------



## rednose (8. September 2012)

bei mir kommt das jetzt aber auch schon zum 2. mal vor, dass sich das Spiel einfach nicht starten lässt. Der DS-Executable lässt sich nicht mehr ausführen kommt ungefähr 3 Sekunden nach dem Start. Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob der DSfix installiert ist oder nicht und auch Neu-Installation hat nicht geholfen. Das letzte Mal hat es dann einfach am nächsten Tag wieder funktioniert


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2012)

Wird wohl Zeit dass fromsoftware mal nen Patch raushaut


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2012)

So, war unten bei Queelag ihre Glocke läuten (  ), dann bin ich mal weitergegangen...

War da son nettes Riesenvieh dass mich geplättet hat ( Ceaseless DIscharge ), erstmal 25000 Seelen futsch 

Naja, beim 3. Mal hab ich se mir dann wiedergeholt (er hat 20000 gedroppt), und noch ne nette leichte Rüstung gekriegt 

Aber wie komm ich jetzt wieder nach oben? Den GANZEN weg laufen?  Oder den Aufzug nehmen der da steht?


----------



## Hawkins (8. September 2012)

Meinst du aus Blighttown raus oder nur von Queelags Lair? Der Aufzug bei der Glocke sollte noch nicht funktionieren, der aktiviert sich erst später in der Story.

Um aus Blighttown rauszukommen musst du die Wasserräder benutzen. Gibt auch nen Ausgang zu den Depths aber ich glaub den kann man nur von der anderen Seite aus öffnen nachdem man den Schlüssel gefunden hat.


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2012)

Ach gut, dann geh ich da gleich (oder evtl erst morgen) dahin, wollte den unteren Bereich eh noch absuchen, hab ein Schwert und die Fire Keeper Soul noch nicht...
Ach mann ich hasse die Spinnenteile, Steinschmeisskerle und das Wasser echt 
Naja habs ja geschafft  fand Queelag eig gar nicht mal schwer, nur das NPC phantom was ich gerufen hab ist sofort auf die beiden Krüppel ein Stück weiter vorne (die mit den Eiern aufem Rücken  ) losgegangen, daraus sind dann kleine Tierchen gekrochen und haben sie getötet 
War sehr hilfreich die Olle...
Naja habs auch ohne sie locker geschafft, die Spinne war ja ziemlich langsam, nur das Weib oben drauf (also die obere Hälfte... wie auch immer) hat recht schnell geschlagen, hatte aber kaum Reichweite


----------



## rednose (8. September 2012)

Quelaag war bei mir auch mit am leichtesten bisher, bin dann aber nicht weitergegangen.
Ich bin gerade das erste mal in den Duke's Archives gewesen und 60-70000 Seelen verloren, lol. 



Spoiler



Hatte so ca 30k zu Anfang schon dabei und dann hab ich mich halt so ein recht kleines Stück durchgeschlagen, gehe durch den ersten Nebel und stehe dem Seath the Scaleless gegenüber(und hatte das Gefühl, dass man diesen Kampf verlieren soll/muss, weil ich danach an nem Leuchtfeuer aufgewacht bin, an dem ich noch nicht gewesen war. Hat sehr gescripted gewirkt) Naja, danach halt nochmal gestorben, bevor ich wieder an den Seelen war  Schweinerei!


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2012)

Ja, Dark Souls ist böse  immerhin weiss ich jetzt dass ich da erstmal nicht durch sollte mit vielen Seelen, danke für den Tip 
Aber erstmal in diese Festung die jetzt offen ist...


----------



## rednose (8. September 2012)

erzähl mal, wie du es so fandest ^^
bei mir war dort ein deutlicher Sprung in der Schwierigkeit

übrigens, wie mach ich die Spoilertags?


----------



## rednose (8. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ja, Dark Souls ist böse  immerhin weiss ich jetzt dass ich da erstmal nicht durch sollte mit vielen Seelen, danke für den Tip
> Aber erstmal in diese Festung die jetzt offen ist...


 
oder Ring of Sacrifice da nehmen.


----------



## legion333 (9. September 2012)

Verdammt, den hätte ich vor dem Nebel auch nehmen sollen...  Warum vergesse ich das Mistding immer? 

Achja hier, passendes Lied zu Dark Souls wie ich find 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDT5MSN49dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. September 2012)

rednose schrieb:


> ....übrigens, wie mach ich die Spoilertags?


 Mit Klick auf das dritte Icon von rechts in der zweiten Reihe.
Sieht so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rednose (9. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mit Klick auf das dritte Icon von rechts in der zweiten Reihe.
> Sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
ahhhh, ich musste erst die Einstellungen zum Editor ändern. Vorher hatte es mir die 2. Reihe nicht angezeigt, auch bei "erweitert" nicht.


----------



## rednose (9. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Achja hier, passendes Lied zu Dark Souls wie ich find


 
stimmt, der Text passt ganz gut. Das Lied klingt aber dem einzigen Lied, dass ich von Dragonforce kenne sehr ähnlich. Welches mag das bloß sein?
Das das ich aus Gitarrenheld 3 kenne


----------



## legion333 (9. September 2012)

Naja, bei der Länge fällt es einem wirklich manchmal schwer, die auseinanderzuhalten, gerade bei den ersten vier Alben (teilweise 8-10 Minuten  )
aber wenn man jedes min 10 mal gehört hat erkennt mans schon am Intro 
Und ich finde die Lieder unterscheiden sich mehr als das was so täglich im Radio läuft, was ich übrigens nicht höre


----------



## rednose (9. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Naja, bei der Länge fällt es einem wirklich manchmal schwer, die auseinanderzuhalten, gerade bei den ersten vier Alben (teilweise 8-10 Minuten  )
> aber wenn man jedes min 10 mal gehört hat erkennt mans schon am Intro
> Und ich finde die Lieder unterscheiden sich mehr als das was so täglich im Radio läuft, was ich übrigens nicht höre


 
Ist wahrscheinlich als neu-Hörer recht häufig so.
Ich höre auch schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Radio mehr, bin aber eher bei Classic Rock gelandet


----------



## legion333 (10. September 2012)

Hab meinen Zweihänder mittlerweile auf +9, der macht echt *ordentlich* DMG, da bin ich auch im Pvp richtig gut, mir fehlen noch 2 Large Shards, dann isser +10  aber die kriegt man ja bei Invasionen recht oft... danach gehts ab in die schöne Festung 

Achja Frampt find ich witzig


----------



## legion333 (10. September 2012)

So, +10 
Aber die Schlangenkerle in Sen's Fortress teilen echt gut aus...


----------



## legion333 (10. September 2012)

Und warum wi8rr der Kugelstossmechanismus immer wieder zurückgesetzt??!  ist ja mal richtig fies  Das zieht mir immer soviel Estus, genau wie die anderen Fallen die ich nie sehe, wegen den ganzen Leichenhaufen 

Aber wo zur Hölle muss ich denn hin wenn ich bei dem Drehdings war?
da war en Aufzug nach unten, da war nur sone fake Kiste, wo muss ich hin?


----------



## chbdiablo (10. September 2012)

Sen's Fortress ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, da war ich schon vor 20 Leveln. 
Bei der Kugelmaschine gibts ne Treppe nach oben, in einer Ecke.


----------



## legion333 (10. September 2012)

Naja, schwer würd ich nicht so sagen, nur ziemlich gemein  
Ich hasse einfach solche Sachen wie mit den Beilen, immer dieses Abwarten und gehen, da bin ich viel zu ungeduldig für, deshalb bin ich auch in JumpNRuns so schlecht 
Jetzt hab ich mir nen Liter Dr Pepper reingekippt, dann wirds klappen


----------



## legion333 (10. September 2012)

Man das war wirklich einfach, wie konnte ich diese Tür nur übersehen??? 

Der Boss war auch nicht schwer, einfach nah bleiben, nur hat der mich einmal runtergeschmissen und 2mal bin ich selbst runtergerollt 

Hab jetzt in Anor Londo bei der Firekeeperin aufgehört, man die Stadt sieht episch aus


----------



## hifumi (11. September 2012)

Kennt eigentlich jemand Verkaufszahlen von Dark Souls? Soll heißen hat sich die PC konvertierung gelohnt? Auf Steam ist es jedenfalls noch unter den Top Sellern und auch sehr weit oben in den Spielerstatistiken. Würde sagen, so schlecht können die Verkaufszahlen garnicht sein.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand Verkaufszahlen von Dark Souls? Soll heißen hat sich die PC konvertierung gelohnt? Auf Steam ist es jedenfalls noch unter den Top Sellern und auch sehr weit oben in den Spielerstatistiken. Würde sagen, so schlecht können die Verkaufszahlen garnicht sein.


 
Ich hab leider auch keine genauen Verkaufszahlen gefunden, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das sich die Konvertierung für From Software gelohnt hat. Das Spiel scheint sich bislang gut zu verkaufen (bei uns im Saturn war es zeitweise sogar ausverkauft) und ich glaube auch nicht das Form Software viel ausgeben musste um die PC-Version raus zu bringen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie sich ja auch nicht viel Mühe gegeben haben


----------



## legion333 (12. September 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie sich ja auch nicht viel Mühe gegeben haben



So kann man das auch nicht sagen, es gibt schließlich sehr viele Zusatzinhalte ohne Aufpreis


----------



## legion333 (12. September 2012)

Mann, Mann, Anor Londo ist schon ne Spur härter, bin jetzt grad an zwei solch weissen Geflügleviechern vorbei und werd von Riesenpfeilen beschossen 
Aber stark sind die Gegner auch nicht soo, wenn ich zweihändig den Zweihänder führe (was ja eigentlich Sinn der Sache ist  ), krieg ich die Ritter und Flügelmänner mit 2 starken Anfgriffen, was auch gut geht, da die sehr langsam sind... nur man fällt schnell mal runter, bzw grad wurd ich von so nem Pfeil mitgenommen und runtergeschubst... 

Aber die Stadt is schön


----------



## rednose (13. September 2012)

das war aber auch ne richtig schwere Stelle, mit den 2 Bogenschützen


----------



## Viper0201 (13. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> Hab von lv 34 auf 59, Rüstung extrem verbessert, pyro flame+6, 3 Zauber etc.... in 3 Stunden


Du scheinst das Spielprinzip, aber noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Der Level den dein Charackter hat ist eigentlich unrelevant. Es ist nämlich wichtig relativ weit unten zu bleiben. Da der Level festlegt wen du invadest, von wem du invaded wirst und mit wem du COOP spielen kannst. Angenommen du kommst in Anor Londo bei Smough und Ornstein nicht weiter kann dir kaum ein anderer Spieler helfen da der durchschitt für diesen Abschnitt bei 40-45 liegt.

Ein ziemlich hoher Level sorgt zwar dafür das du kaum invaded wirst weil du ca. 20 Level über dem Durchschnitt bist, aber es kann dir auch niemand seine Hilfe anbieten falls du mal nicht weiterkommen solltest. Weil das Spiel nur Spieler zusammenlegt die ungefähr den gleichen Level haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. September 2012)

legion333 schrieb:


> So kann man das auch nicht sagen, es gibt schließlich sehr viele Zusatzinhalte ohne Aufpreis


 
Ich meinte im Bezug auf den Port. Die Zusatzinhalte wären früher oder später wahrscheinlich so oder so rausgekommen.


----------



## legion333 (13. September 2012)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Du scheinst das Spielprinzip, aber noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Der Level den dein Charackter hat ist eigentlich unrelevant. Es ist nämlich wichtig relativ weit unten zu bleiben. Da der Level festlegt wen du invadest, von wem du invaded wirst und mit wem du COOP spielen kannst. Angenommen du kommst in Anor Londo bei Smough und Ornstein nicht weiter kann dir kaum ein anderer Spieler helfen da der durchschitt für diesen Abschnitt bei 40-45 liegt.
> 
> Ein ziemlich hoher Level sorgt zwar dafür das du kaum invaded wirst weil du ca. 20 Level über dem Durchschnitt bist, aber es kann dir auch niemand seine Hilfe anbieten falls du mal nicht weiterkommen solltest. Weil das Spiel nur Spieler zusammenlegt die ungefähr den gleichen Level haben.


 
Dafür hab ich jetzt aber schon ziemlich gute Ausrüstung und bin selten auf andere angewiesen 

Werde aber erst am Wochenende weiterspielen, dann ist meine neue Tastatur da


----------



## legion333 (15. September 2012)

Sie ist gekommen, dann wird jetzt erstmal ordentlich weitergezockt


----------



## legion333 (15. September 2012)

So, hab jetzt mal den DLC angefangen, dieses Löwentierchen war ziemlich gemein... 
Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt, hauptsache ich krieg Rüstung und Schwert von Artorias


----------



## legion333 (15. September 2012)

Ach ja, ei mir schaltet die Kamera bei mehreren Gegnern immer so schnell, bei anderen auf yt zB hat das keiner, woran kann das liegen??


----------



## rednose (16. September 2012)

urgh, Crystal Cave. Ein weiteres Seelengrab.


----------



## legion333 (16. September 2012)

Wow, Artorias ist ziemlich gut  bin schon 3mal draufgegangen, und  hab nicht mal die Hälfte bzw nichtmal ein Drittel seines Lebens weggekriegt 
Hat jemand ihn schon besiegt? Ich finde keine gute Gelegenheit zum Angriff

Nach 9 Mal immer noch nicht 

Ich mache mit dem VERDAMMT LANGSAMEN DRECKSSCHWERT grad mal 100 Schaden, und der Kerl ist einfach viel zu schnell!
Bräuchte 40 Schläge um den totzukriegen, irgendwelche Ideen??


----------



## legion333 (19. September 2012)

So, bin jetzt erstmal in das Gemälde gegangen, werd da noch etwas leveln...

UND DANN KANN ARTORIAS MEINEN ZWEIHÄNDER FRESSEN ! 
BLITZ + 5


----------



## legion333 (20. September 2012)

So, bin mit dem Bild fertig, werde mich dann bald (wieder) auf den Weg zu Artorias machen, mit über 350 phys. def und noch ganz knapp unter 50% Gesamtgewicht


----------



## legion333 (21. September 2012)

Falls noch jemand hier rein guckt... ich habs endlich geschafft 

Noch ca 4-5 level in Endurance und ich kann seine Rüstung + Zweihänder tragen und unter 25% bleiben


----------

